# Kamera für HDR



## Hecke87 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe vor ein paar tagen angefangen mich mit HDR Fotos zu beschäftigen.
Nun möchte ich auch gern solche Bilder machen. Kann mir da jemand sagen was ich für
eine Kamera ich dafür nehmen sollte.
Ich würde das gern mit einer Kompakt Kamera machen. Da ich sie auch für normale Bilder nutzen möchte.
Ich weiß nur nicht ob solche keinen Kameras auch solche Bilder machen kann.
Wenn jemand mir sagen kann ob das damit geht, währe ich euch dankbar. Vielleicht weiß auch jemand eine gute Kamera.

Schon mal Danke 

MFG Hecke 87


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2007)

Die HDR-Sache basiert - im Hobby und semiprofessionellen Bereich - auf der 
Tatsache, dass einige Knippsen bessere Bildformate speichern können.

Essentiell sollte die Kamera, die Du haben möchtest, RAW knippsen können.
Die heissen bei den Herstellern uU ein bissel anders, beschreiben aber das Gleiche.
zB Canon - CR2

Schau in das aktuelle c't-Sonderheft, wo Dies ein Thema ist.

weitere Links:
http://www.vnunet.de/praxis/portables/article20050630044.aspx
http://www.stoske.de/digicam/Artikel/rawjpeg.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Beppone (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

die HDR Idee basiert vielmehr auf dem Manko, daß alle Knipsen nur einen begrenzten Motivkontrast im Bild festhalten können. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob die Kamera Bilddaten im RAW-Format abspeichern kann, weil der Motivkontrast der Realität auch den Dynamikumfang der RAW-Formate weit übersteigt.

Einzige Voraussetzung ist eine Belichtungsreihe vom Stativ. Wenn deine Billigknipse über manuelle Zeit/Blendeneinstellung verfügt, dann genügt das.

Kann die Kamera (außer im üblichen 8bit-JPEG-Format) auch im RAW-Format speichern, so werden lediglich weniger Einzelbilder benötigt, weil die RAWs ja schon eine etwas größere "Datentiefe" mitbringen.

@chmee
dein erster Link beschreibt den Umgang mit RAWs, der zweite Link zeigt den Qualitätsvorteil eines DRI-Bildes im Vergleich zum RAW. Zum Thema HDR kann ich dort leider nichts finden. 

Grüße!


----------



## Hecke87 (11. Juni 2007)

Danke.

Habe jetzt auch schon eine Kamera für mich gefunden. 

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2007)

@Beppone:
Ja, ich weiss, dass der eigentliche Schritt die Mehrfachbelichtung ist, hier gibt es schon
einige Threads dazu. Aber ich denke immer wieder, dass RAW eine gute Basis ist.

Warum ?
Nicht immer hat man die Möglichkeit, eine Belichtungsserie zu machen ( zB Portrait oder
Stadtbilder mit bewegten Objekten ). Und da hilft einem der erweiterte Kontrast des
Rohformats enorm weiter.

Ich bin ständig am Gucken, was ich für fotografierenswert halte, aber so gut wie nie
habe ich ein Stativ dabei - wobei auch das Anlehnen oder feste Anlegen an Objekte wie
Laterne,Auto etc. hilft.

Nebenbei, Du hast Recht dass ich keinen HDR-Link gesetzt habe, ich impliziere bei Fotografie
und HDR natürlich gleich Tonemapping und DRI. Das Netz ist voll von HDRI und Ähnlichem.
zB.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/8783
http://www.zotin.com/2007/01/05/hdri-fotos-verstandnis-technik/
http://www.hdrsoft.com/de/

achja, in der aktuellen c't - 13/07 - ist auch ein netter Text über HDR und Fotografie.

@Hecke:
Was hast Du Dir denn ausgesucht ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## Hecke87 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Habe mir die Canon Powershot G7 ausgesucht. Denn ich denke das die alle gebiete abdekt. aber vielleit kennst du oder ein anderer sich mit der kamera aus.

Danke für die Links.

Hecke


----------

